# cz p10c



## mark5019 (May 17, 2013)

picked this up in a tradei love it
my glock holster fits it


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

Very nice pistol, made like all CZ's, very good quality


----------



## mark5019 (May 17, 2013)

I also have a rami which is my edc


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice gun. I recently added one to my CZ lineup. How do you like the grips on yours ?


----------



## mark5019 (May 17, 2013)

It has grip tape on it feels great


----------

